# Canon 5D Mark II and Canon 60D



## wiilyksu (Mar 1, 2012)

Fist post here and I am looking for some advice here, I recently bought the 5D and already owned the 60D. The 60D only had about 12,000 pictures taken on it so far.  Would I be better off keeping both camera's or would I be better off selling the 60D along with my Tokina 11-16mm and Canon 55-250mm lenses and other extras, then buy a really nice L lens for my 5D?  I am just not for sure what to do?  I have the money to buy another lens now, just don't know if I will ever use my 60D again?  Thanks for you help.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 1, 2012)

Good to have a back up body 

Especially if you're a canon owner !?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd sell the 5D in the next couple hours and then get a 5D mark III


----------



## zcar21 (Mar 1, 2012)

"especially if you're a canon owner'
What is that mean?


----------



## wiilyksu (Mar 1, 2012)

I will wait on the mark III, would like to build my lenses back up first.  I would hope the mark II is a decent camera.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2012)

zcar21 said:


> "especially if you're a canon owner'
> What is that mean?



It means that he's a troll and that obviously a Nikon owner would be an idiot to shoot without a second body.


----------



## zcar21 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Carny (Mar 2, 2012)

If you don't need a backup I'd say sell the 60 now.  I don't when they're coming out with a new crop body, but the prices keep dropping on the 60 so I would sell it before it drops any further.

I would even consider selling both bodies and get a used 5d2.  Since the new one just came out I'm hoping that there will be flood of used 5d2's when the 3's start shipping.


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 2, 2012)

It is very good to have a backup. I have a backup to my backup


----------



## wiilyksu (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a mark2 now, just didnt know if i would even use my 60D or not?


----------



## iresq (Mar 2, 2012)

wiilyksu said:


> I have a mark2 now, just didnt know if i would even use my 60D or not?


 Only you can answer that question.  If you want/need a backup, your good.  If you don't want/need a backup, sell it.


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2012)

wiilyksu said:


> I have a mark2 now, just didnt know if i would even use my 60D or not?



As said its really a choice only you can make the final say so on. If you feel that you don't like or don't need the crop factor angle of view and don't need the 60D for any of its other features or size then you can indeed sell it on without worries. If you feel that you need a second camera body (not everyone does) then you could always sell the 60D and buy a second hand/reconditioned 5D so that you've both fullframe sensors. 

It also depends on how much you earn and can put toward future purchases - the 5DMII is a very good camera body, but if you don't put good glass in front of it you won't get the best performance out of it (in fact many argue that higher density sensors like the 5DMII put even greater demand upon good glass as they amplify errors on weaker glass more readily).


----------



## wiilyksu (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks looks like i will sell it and buy a new good lens, looks like i will be buying a couple of new lenses.  I have a canon 17-40l lens now and canon 100mm 2.8 macro.


----------



## fokker (Mar 2, 2012)

If you do paid work, keep the extra body. If not, sell it and get a 50mm and a 85mm lens.


----------



## wiilyksu (Mar 3, 2012)

fokker said:


> If you do paid work, keep the extra body. If not, sell it and get a 50mm and a 85mm lens.



I am not a pro just hooked on photgraphy for about the last 5 years, you saying the L lens in the 50mm amd 85mm?


----------



## Overread (Mar 3, 2012)

50mm f1.2 L is sometimes overkill for many - read some reviews on it as it is a very expensive choice, esp if you don't feel you'll be using it wide open (f1.2 has a very shallow depth of field - tricky to work with and in many cases overkill). The f1.4 I would say is a more popular/common choice - though in this area the newer Sigma 50mm f1.4 beats the older design Canon 50mm f1.4.


----------



## fokker (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, you don't need the L versions of those lenses, they are super expensive but they are also super nice. The regular 50 1.4 and 85 1.8 are still good lenses too...


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Mar 4, 2012)

If you are going to get a 50mm look into the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 before you buy. I plan to have this lens sitting in front of my 5DMKII in a couple of months.


----------



## wiilyksu (Mar 12, 2012)

Well I sold my 60D camera and tokina lens for about 1600$.  I bought a 580ex II flash, which I dont know about yet?   and thinking about a 70-200mm usm IS 4L lens?  I do a lot of outdoor photography   Any thoughts.    

Thanks again


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Mar 13, 2012)

wiilyksu said:


> Well I sold my 60D camera and tokina lens for about 1600$.  I bought a 580ex II flash, which I dont know about yet?   and thinking about a 70-200mm usm IS 4L lens?  I do a lot of outdoor photography   Any thoughts.
> 
> Thanks again



I have the 580EXII and love it, it is a wonderful flash. Plenty of power, and adjustable over a six stop range. I use the Better Beamer with the 120mm-400mm Sig for birding.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 22, 2012)

wiilyksu said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> > If you do paid work, keep the extra body. If not, sell it and get a 50mm and a 85mm lens.
> ...


for the 50 you will most likely not need the L version, the 1.4 is very good already.


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 22, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> wiilyksu said:
> 
> 
> > fokker said:
> ...



I have the 1.8 85mm  and that's a very high quality lens also as is the Sigma 85.  You don't always have to buy the ones with red lines.  (says me and I have the 14L, 16 - 35 II L 24 - 70L 28 - 300L and 70 - 200 2.8 IS L!)>


----------

